# Is E-Mail Notification Forever Broken????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Maybe it’s just me, but it’s been a long time since the forum notified me via email of a topic followed or a message. Is it broke for everyone or just me. Haying season is about to get busy, it would be nice to see notifications again.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

The last PM I sent and received about 6 weeks ago there wasn't any email notifications of a PM, had to come to the site and check.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Hasn't worked for me in a long time...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ayup! Same here!   :angry:


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been a member here since late 2010. Never have gotten any kind of email notification. Not that it matters anyway!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Check and see if it is checked to send you a notification

Click on your name on top bar and a drop down will come down.
Click on settings
There will then be side bars on left side,click on notifications 
Check what you want for notifications in the check boxes.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks much Cy!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I just looked at my settings. Most boxes are checked for email, but I haven't received an email notification for a long time. I used to get them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Verticalscope does not care about anything concerning this website other than advertising revenue. I cannot even get them to respond about a members lost password. It is just disgusting to operate this way.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaulN said:


> I just looked at my settings. Most boxes are checked for email, but I haven't received an email notification for a long time. I used to get them.


maybe try unchecking them for a day and then re check them and see if it works then.

I had unchecked mine because of all the email notifications were annoying and filled up email.

Ditto on what Mike said!


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yea my notification quit about 7-8 months ago I tried everything to get it fixed but could not. I forgot my password a few months back and tried for over 2 weeks to get it reset with no answer so thankfully I Finley rembered my old password and got logged back in. I had a friend that has tried to join the forum but he has been unable to I says a email will be sent to confirm but no email ever is sent he has tried a few e-mails so I gave it a try to see if I could sign up as a new member with my work e-mail and no luck.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

June 11, 2018 is the last email notification I received from Haytalk. Can anyone see if we have had any new members join since that time? If email notifications not working is preventing new users from signing up, I would think Verticalscope would have a sincere interest in resolving, so that our numbers can grow, and thus their ad market surface grows.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got e-mail notification about PA's post to this very topic!


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wow!!!!!!! Looks like they got it fixed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, it just dawned on me very early this morning that this issue happened about the time Verticalscope went to Google Cloud. So I went through their brand new protocol of reporting problems and explained what we were dealing with and that I thought it must be related to Goggle Cloud and I saw that the Admin. was online on our site early this morning and like Ranger518 said.....it is fixed! Now if they will help one of our members retrieve his password it will be a good day.

Regards, Mike

P.S. The shout box just might be working better also.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Glad I asked this question! I'm getting notifications from this post now.


----------

